# What is the site 'House Repair Talk.com' mission statement?



## Jungle (Jun 25, 2013)

I was wondering what the motivation of behide this site is? I assume it run by Austin and Neil. Who are you guys? You encourage people to post photos, but you should have photos too/:banana:


----------



## nealtw (Jun 25, 2013)

Don't blame me I'm only the busy body down the street.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 25, 2013)

Good question. I don't ever remember seeing a specific mission statement. We are a site that is owned by a company that has several other sites. We rely on volunteers to share their time and expertise helping homeowners solve problems themselves or advise them to contact a professional if they are in over their heads. 

Austin is our administrator. InspectorD, KOK and myself serve as moderators to keep things civil  

We will gladly answer all questions that we have answers to. We do not always have all the answers.


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jun 26, 2013)

I can come up with something if anybody wants it and we can post it for review.


----------



## Admin (Jun 26, 2013)

Our mission is pretty simple. To facilitate the DIYer as much as possible by sharing information in a friendly and hospitable way.


----------



## Jungle (Jun 27, 2013)

So you must be Keith,

http://www.groupbuilder.com/home_garden/


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2013)

Jungle said:


> So you must be Keith,
> 
> http://www.groupbuilder.com/home_garden/



I can only wish.:rofl:


----------



## Admin (Jun 28, 2013)

Jungle said:


> So you must be Keith,
> 
> http://www.groupbuilder.com/home_garden/



LOL, No I'm Austin, but many people think I'm Keith.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 28, 2013)

The obvious Mission of the DIY House Repair Talk web site is to provide a readily accessible online forum where working construction professionals and semi-professionals can share their expertise with homeowners who are seeking DIY repair assistance.  On a corporate level, the Mission is to mesh with all the other "activity of interest" sites owned and operated by Group Builder Inc. to monetize this effort by providing an advertising platform for service and product companies seeking to impact well defined target audiences for what they have to sell.


----------



## Jungle (Jun 29, 2013)

I can't believe you banned Neil? He was the only one who answered my questions, mind you sometime not the best answers. I can't believe he was Indian rug spammer too?  I mean 5000 posts! I think most forums would be happy to have anyone post 5000 post, even if they did have some person link to post now and then.

nealtw
Banned

Join Date: Nov 2010
Location: vancouver, b.c.
Posts: 5,119
Liked 241 Times on 224 Posts
Likes Given: 411


----------



## Admin (Jun 30, 2013)

Neal is not banned? Not sure if your joking or what.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 1, 2013)

Austin said:


> Neal is not banned? Not sure if your joking or what.



He's got the fever....neal is alive and well in Canada...and here. Don't worry, sometimes computers have a mind of their own.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 2, 2013)

inspectorD said:


> He's got the fever....neal is alive and well in Canada...and here. Don't worry, sometimes computers have a mind of their own.


 
To error is human, if you really want to screw up get a computer.


----------

